# My fight uniform...



## chaosomega (Apr 30, 2003)

The first time I compete, I think I'll wear a kilt to show my scottish roots. Has anyone done that in an MMA match before? Boxer's have probably done it. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## ace (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *The first time I compete, I think I'll wear a kilt to show my scottish roots. Has anyone done that in an MMA match before? Boxer's have probably done it. Just thought I'd put that out there.  *



Nope U will Be the 1st Piper styel.


----------



## Yari (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *The first time I compete, I think I'll wear a kilt to show my scottish roots.   *



with or with-out? Not that I care, just courios (sp?).

/Yari


----------



## chaosomega (May 6, 2003)

With or with-out underwear? While I'm fighting I'll wear underwear. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Yari (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *While I'm fighting I'll wear underwear.  *



Thank You    Theres enough misery in the world :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

/yari


----------



## tarabos (May 8, 2003)

don't forget the leather jacket and "HOT ROD" t-shirt...


----------



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

King Hippo is awsome.  The guy in lion heart wore a kilt lol.  and shamrock wore shamrocks on his green fight trunks.  I think a kilt would be illegal in all the major MMA organizations.


----------

